# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Еще раз про онлайновые сервисы, которые нежелательно посещать и SpyHunter.

## SDA

Хэллоу, безопасность!

Я почти уверена в том, что многие из вас, прочитав предыдущий материал рубрики, посвященный массовому непрошенному приходу spyware в наши компьютеры и инертному отношению к этому большинства интернет-пользователей, остались к теме равнодушны. Причина очень проста. Если практически каждый первый из вас и столкнулся с каким-то вирусом, то наверняка серьезно не пострадал. Подумаешь, трафик офисной локалки вырос из-за того, что на чьей-то машине поселился троян, это не ваши проблемы, а проблемы сисадмина.

Вот если бы все вирусы были настолько опасны, что после их хозяйничанья на вашем компьютере приходилось бы каждый раз BIOS перепрошивать или менять материнку, тогда да - почти национальная компьютерная трагедия, а так - комариный укус в твердый череп корпорации, ничего больше. В таком случае spyware, adware, trackware, кейлогеры и прочие сетевые паразиты вообще не считаются, поскольку, на обывательский взгляд, разница между вирусами и шпионскими модулями такая же большая, как между маньяками и санитарами. А между прочим, в объятьях как первых, так и вторых можно запросто побывать, и неизвестно, чьи окажутся крепче. 

Недооценивать вред, наносимый шпионскими модулями, сегодня не только глупо, но и опасно, при этом важно еще и следить за событиями, которые вокруг spyware развиваются. А развиваются они довольно стремительно, потому что... Вы будете смеяться, но в этом бизнесе крутится огромное количество денег. Поскольку, для того чтобы от вложенных денег получить прибыль, нужна хлопающая себя ушами по щекам публика, то есть мы с вами, компании и корпорации не брезгуют вкладывать деньги в spyware-бизнес, рекламируя свои товары или вытягивая с наших машин персональную информацию. Грешным делом они думают, что с волны пренебрежительного отношения к собственной безопасности большинства пользователей можно снять крупнобанкнотную пену.

Можно, пока в наших компьютерах не будут залатаны дыры. Можно, пока мы будем входить всем составом в те девяносто процентов, которые пользуются браузером Internet Explorer. Можно, пока мы не будем пользоваться программами, удаляющими шпионские модули... А вот здесь стоп. Обратимся еще раз к теме рубрики позапрошлого номера журнала. Там речь шла не только о том, что надо уже, наконец, затвердить как боевой устав правила поведения в Сети и выполнять их как самые элементарные правила вождения транспортным средством. Но и о том, что, установив антивирус или файрволл, нужно не только радостно докладывать приятелям о выполненной задаче, как о вылеченной заразе, но и следить за обновлениями этих программ.

Причем желательно постоянно сравнивать возможности, эффективность этих инструментов, хотя бы питаясь новостями из интернета, и следить за действиями разработчиков. Кому, например, нужен антивирус, который не ловит последние пять модификаций злобного вируса или антишпионская программа, база которой обновилась последний раз в прошлом месяце? Хотя, конечно, дело это, как говорится, хозяйское. Некоторым достаточно того, что написано на обертке, - номер один и баста...

Однако продолжим разговор про крупные банкноты. Отдельной строкой хотелось бы выделить программы и онлайновые сервисы, которые, прикрываясь благими намерениями - предлагая свои услуги по удалению шпионских модулей всех мастей, - сами замечательно заселяют таковые на ваш компьютер. Например, компания Enigma Software Group Inc., довольно сильно успевшая раскрутить свою платную программу SpyHunter www.enigmasoftwaregroup.com, удаляющую "unwanted spyware", недавно была сама занесена в черный список компании Lavasoft - лидера этого рынка приложений, представляющую на нем небезызвестную антишпионскую программу Ad-aware.

В попытке привлечь пользователя, имея большое желание заставить его купить SpyHunter, "Энигма" повесила на свой сайт pop-up-окно, которое, по аналогии с хорошо знакомыми "алертами" антивирусных программ, выскакивает перед вами, как чертик из коробочки, и сообщает, что компьютер заражен вирусом, или показывает ложные результаты сканирования с неслабым списочком из spyware-компонентов. Естественно, ниже предлагается все это дело обработать дустом, то бишь удалить заразу с помощью SpyHunter. Вы скачиваете бесплатный сканер с сайта компании, чтобы проверить свою систему на наличие spyware, и на ее сервер отправляется MAC-адрес сетевой карты, содержащий информацию не только о коде производителя, но и уникальный номер конкретной карты на конкретной машине.

Далее MAC-адрес сравнивается с вашим фактическим адресом, который уже уникален, естественно, для вас. Выводы делайте сами. Дальше больше. Оказывается, пользователь, который устанавливает на свой ПК SpyHunter, незамедлительно расстается с так называемым Microsoft Windows Product ID, который пешим ходом отправлялся на сервер "Энигмы" при попытке обновить программу. И здесь идет речь не только об этике компании, которая использует "черный" маркетинг для распространения своего, простите, лекарственного продукта (при этом в ее лицензионном соглашении не написано ни слова о том, что этими сведениями пользователь должен поделиться с "Энигмой"). Речь идет о состоянии рынка в целом.

Дело в том, что таких псевдоборцов со spyware пруд пруди, но знают об их существовании только специалисты и компании, действительно специализирующиеся на антишпионском софте, для которых репутация дороже денег. Знать-то они знают и даже рассказывают об этом пользователям, но этого пока мало.	
В принципе, при должном усердии повлиять на рынок антишпионских программ мы можем. Тем более что никаких титанических усилий при этом прилагать не требуется. Всего лишь навсего нужно изучать информацию и быть в курсе событий, к чему, собственно, в прошлой статье я вас и призывала. Главное перестать быть такими инертными, пора уже, наконец, побороть в себе этот "овощизм"…

Ниже, во врезке, представлен список онлайновых сервисов, которые нежелательно посещать, и программ, которые нежелательно устанавливать на компьютер, ибо удаление с их помощью шпионских модулей суть fake и чистой воды шарлатанство компаний. Эти приложения либо удаляют spyware не полностью, поскольку крайне нерегулярно обновляют собственные базы, либо сами устанавливают шпионские модули на ваш компьютер.
Напоследок, программы, которыми можно и нужно пользоваться. 

1. Ad-aware www.lavasoft.de. 
2. SpyBot Search & Destroy www.spybot.info.
3. SpywareBlaster www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html. Последние две программы бесплатны, Ad-aware же поставляется как в бесплатном варианте, так и за деньги.

Список fake-сервисов и fake-программ

 AdProtector;
 AdwareHunter 
http://adwarehunter.com/browser-page.com;
 AdWareRemoverGold http://adwareremovergold.com;
 BPS Spyware & Adware Remover http://bulletproofsoft.com;
 InternetAntiSpy http://internetantispy.com;
 NoAdware http://noadware.net/netpalnow.com;
 Online PC-Fix SpyFerret;
 PurityScan http://purityscan.com/puritysweep.com;
 Real AdWareRemoverGold 
http://adwareremovergold.com/sg08.biz;
 Spybouncer http://spybouncer.com;
 SpyAssault http://spyassault.com;
 SpyBan http://spyban.net - клон NoAdware;
 SpyBlast http://spyblast.com/advertising.com;
 Spyblocs/eBlocs.com http://eblocs.com;
 SpyDeleter http://spydeleter.com/209.50.251.182;
 SpyEliminator http://securetactics.com;
 SpyFerret http://onlinepcfix.com - также Lop Uninstaller, Xupiter Uninstaller;
 SpyGone http://spygone.com - плохая копия отличной антишпионской программы SpyBot Search & Destroy, которая фактически полностью содрана с нее, а практически совершенно бесполезна;
 SpyHunter http://enigmasoftwaregroup.com\spywareremove.com\
spybot-spyware.com;
 SpyKiller spy-killer.com/maxionsoftware.com/spykiller.com/
spykillerdownload.com;
 SpyKillerPro http://spykillerpro.com;
 Spyware Annihilator http://solidlabs.com;
 SpywareBeGone http://spywarebegone.com\freespyarescan.org;
 SpywareCleaner www.checkforspyware.com, www.spw2a.com/sc;
 SpywareCrusher http://spywarecrusher.com;
 SpywareInfoooo.com;
 SpywareKilla http://spywarekilla.com;
 SpywareNuker http://spywarenuker.com/trekblue.com/trekdata.com
/spyware-killer.com;
 SpywareRemover http://spyware-killer.comspy-ware-re...reremover.com;
 SpywareThis http://spywarethis.com;
 SpywareZapper http://spywarezapper.com - возможно, клон ниже указанной программы TZ Spyware Adware Remover;
 SpyWiper http://mailwiper.com;
 ssppyy pro http://ssppyy.com;
 TZ Spyware Adware Remover http://trackzapper.com;
 VBouncer/AdDestroyer http://spywarelabs.com/virtualbouncer.com;
 Warnet http://warnet.com;
 XoftSpy 
http://download-spybot.com/paretologic.com/
downloadspybot.com/no-spybot.com - возможно, клон вышеописанной программы SpyHunter;
 ZeroSpyware http://zerospyware.com/zeroads.com. UP

http://www.computery.ru/upgrade/numb...i_edit_169.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Энигма кроме SpyHunter еще и рекомендует свой фаер?!, программу для анонимности(платную) и POPUP BLOCKER. "Классно защищенная ось" с такими "качественными прогами". http://www.enigmasoftwaregroup.com/products.shtml

----------


## Geser

Это уже всё давно понятно. Но далеко не всем  :Smiley: 
И сколько не обьясняй, найдётся не мало людей которые будут доказывать что XoftSpy отличная программа  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Кому не понятно пусть читают, может быть что-то отложится, а для простых юзеров которые еще не сталкивались с заразой и не имеют представление, читать полезно и нужно.

----------

